# shed insulation



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

So i'm getting a new shed, only a 6x4, but i want ideas for insulating it on the cheap.

I know about space foam etc stuff, bu that gets expensive i think.

any ideas.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

polysytrene sheets???


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I insulated my rabbit shed with glass fibre and then sheets of ply over it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Space blanketsl you know, mylar? Get whatever kind of insulation is cheapest and then put mylar in front of it. It's relatively cheap. In some parts they are sold as emergency blankets.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

space blankets? are they like the foil type things you see at marathons?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds like the stuff. It's very thin, coated with some kind of metallic stuff, comes folded in a little packet about the size of a paperback. We use it to cut down on heating and cooling bills in our house. It comes in various grades of thickness, the heavier it is, the more expensive it is. I go for mid-grade, and it's about $3.00 for a sheet about six feet by eight feet.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

that sounds cool, i think i'll use that and polystyrene sheets, then board over it.



now i need my new shed!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Bubblewrap over any air gaps? I have the huge sheets that our sofa came packed in to staple over the up and over garage door to keep draughts out.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

good old bubble wrap!

just trying to source my shed at the moment, trying to get my OH to let me have an 8x6!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mylar as an inside layer would, I think, would work better. I'll have to think about it...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I used a couple of rolls of proper heat isulation from Wickes, wasn't expensive at all.

They only thing is its silver, so my shed is fondly known as the Tardis now. But it is possible to put ply over it I suppose, i didn't even have enough funds for that! And i don't mind the inside of my shed being silver aslong as it keeps it a bit warmer in winter! lol

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

that sounds the best option.

which one did you use i.e name etc or web link to the product.

I quite fancy a tardis!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The benefit of that being that it's really a lot bigger on the inside than a 6x4 shed to fit more mice in?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/210022

I got three rolls and it *just* covered my 7 x 7ft shed, so three should definately do yours.

Its really easy to cut with a stanley knife, and really easy to put up, I just used drawing pins! hehe

I am tempted to paint my shed blue... and change my mousery name to Gallifrey Stud *laughs*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Willow's right, that probably would be easier. The insulation has a layer of foil on the inside, and you might want to use a moisture barrier (like Tyvek)on the outside of the shed. (Have to look, I can't remember if you are building this, or already have the shed with the finished outside.)


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for that, thats the stuff for me!

oh it will be sealed. I'm not building it as such its flast pack. The timber is treated with 10 year guarentee.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Christ i must be horrible to my mice then, i have my 8X6ft shed and for insulation on wall ( the one under the window ) i have covers in polystrene sheets that were given to me by a friend. I take my windows off during the day because it gets so warm in there. I do have lino down as well im not sure if thats adding to the warmth but i guess it is. As long as they have enough bedding they should be fine.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah, i would just use polystyrene, because i know its the heat that kills mice more than the cold. Living in Manchester, it hardly gets that hot.

I was just looking for something to use to stop freezing in winter really.

I'm still clearing accumulated rubbish out of my garage and taking it to the tip; that was part of the deal in me getting a shed. My mice are currently in my garage, along with the rats. It stays nice and cool in there, but things do freeze in there in the winter and it would be ridiculous to try and insulate the garage. btw no cars go in my garage; its far to full with junk.

another tip run today!its unbelievable how much junk you can collect over the years.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I used polystyrene.It does an excellent job,we boarded over it .Trouble is we did such a good job that to much condensation was trapped within and the roof rotted and had to be replaced.Now only the walls are insulated.


----------

